# Rescued Sulcata WARNING!! GRAPHIC PIX



## South FL Katie

He came from a kid on craigslist who didn't even know what type of tortoise he was. He was feeding him iceberg lettuce and meal worms and was keeping him in a small plastic container not even 12" long. His shell is oddly shaped and deformed and he can't go in it all the way but he seems ok other than that. We have no other information about where he came from or how old he is or anything. We'll be rehoming him once he's eating well and back on track to a healthy life! Let me know if you have any advice or tips please.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How adorable!! 
His poor shell though.

I can't wait! Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Kayti

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I'm so glad you rescued him! Now he has a real shot at a good life. He has quite the cute face going on there too.

I wonder if he actually ate the mealworms? I saw a store around here trying to feed baby Sulcatas crickets once. Ugh. 
Is he going for the lettuce at all?


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Isn't be cute?! I'm so glad we ended up picking him up too, I kept flip flopping every day but now I know we did the right thing.
I offered him endive and radicchio but he didn't eat them  Hopefully tomorrow he'll be more settled in... I'll try some baby romaine.
I highly doubt he ate any meal worms...could they get hungry enough to do that? ugh.


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He is very cute! Is his shell hard? His eyes and nose look clear, thats a good sign.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

His shell is hard and his eyes and nose do look good so far. Any ideas about his shell? Do you think he was born that way?


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I can't say if they eat mealworms but my sulc ate a pill bug the other day, I had moved his brick to tear some grass up ,and there was a pill bug there he came over loooked at it ,and chowed down on it.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

LOL yikes! Sulcatas are crazy  They just make up their own rules! "Herbivore? Not today!"


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

The shell deformity looks like something he was born with too me. Keep us updated on his progress.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Congrats  I am so glad the little one is with you now!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks!

He stiill wouldn't eat this morning  I tried big pieces, little pieces, some with TNT some without, every tortoise veggie I have in the house. I hope he starts eating soon. Is there something very irresistible that I could try?


----------



## Tom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I would guess he was hatched that way.

Torts will eat meat whenever they can. They are opportunistic. Doesn't mean its good for them. If you put a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup in front of me, I'll show you a quick disappearing trick too. I've seen footage of a Galopagos tortoise that would patiently lay in wait by the edge of the water and intentionally squish and eat finches. Recently, I read a story in the CTTC newsletter about a big sulcata in a large 1 acre pen that would stalk, catch, kill and eat gophers all day.

Try offering any finely chopped foods that are red, orange or yellow. Those colors are usually very stimulating. Rose or hibiscus petals, bell peppers, squash, even fruit, if you have to.

Be prepared for the possibility that his insides are as messed up as his outsides. No matter what you do, this little guy just might not be fit for survival. I'm not saying don't try, I'm just saying it MIGHT be futile.


----------



## pugsandkids

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I hope you can find something he likes to eat. He's awfully cute, thank you for taking him!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

as horrorific as it sounds I would love to see video of the gopher eating sulc.


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Awww the poor little guy! His shell is so strange looking.
Thank goodness you rescued him- he's in much better hands now. I hope you get him strong and ready for his forever home!
C'mon lil' man- EAT!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Still nothing  We're going to try Mazuri in a minute


"Food?"





"Not!"


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Good luck, let us know if the magic of the mazzuri works on your little one.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Any luck with the Mazuri?


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Not tonight, hopefully tomorrow *fingers crossed*


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

My little guy likes petunia leaves and Christmas cactus, if you have them maybe he would like them too.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

is he warm enough? good light? hide and hydrated? soak him in a warm vitamin enriched water...


----------



## thelma humpert

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Try collard greens all of mine love them. Good luck


----------



## reptylefreek

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

you know, he kinda looks like a tortoise who is already developing MBD. I dont wanna scare you, but hump in the front concave in the back... anyway, i really hope you get this guy going. I know that my picky eater I have (who is an adult, so its a little different but...) will go without food for a long time because she is just being difficult. But i dont think its in a torts nature to starve itself. whenever you get a new baby, you leave it alone for days. Offer a water dish so you dont have to soak and offer food everyday. Maybe the less you touch it the safer he feels at the moment.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



reptylefreek said:


> you know, he kinda looks like a tortoise who is already developing MBD. I dont wanna scare you, but hump in the front concave in the back... anyway, i really hope you get this guy going. I know that my picky eater I have (who is an adult, so its a little different but...) will go without food for a long time because she is just being difficult. But i dont think its in a torts nature to starve itself. whenever you get a new baby, you leave it alone for days. Offer a water dish so you dont have to soak and offer food everyday. Maybe the less you touch it the safer he feels at the moment.



That's good advice, as he probably was not handled much in his previous home.


----------



## Meg90

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I think he was just born with a shell like that. He hasn't grown hardly at all, so there is really no way he's been deformed by diet. I think proper care will straighten him out. 

My advice is to put food in front of him, whenever he is awake. I got a new rescued baby last week, and I can tell you, handfeeding helped me. He was much more interested in greens after I offered him some. Now he'll march right over to his food dish when I put spring mix down. They were feeding my baby wet cat food and pellets, so greens were new to him.

I also talk to Conan all the time. Whenever I pass his enclosure, I talk to him. Avoiding interaction is just going to prolong the tort's disdain for it. I'm not suggesting that you carry him around the house, or anything, but don't be afraid to move him in front of food, or into his shallow water dish for a soak. And talk to him, in a low soothing tone. All of mine have always responded well to that. 

Conan I put in his water at least once a day, and he will drink every time. Its like he forgets where it is. Same thing with food. When I see him awake, I either lead him to the dish with a leaf, or pick his little buns up and put him in front of it.

He's the third baby I will have raised in the last year and a half, but the first one that came from a less than savory place. 

Even after a week, I have noticed the change in him. He thermoregulates much better, he gets up on his own in the morning. He eats better. You just have to teach him to be a tortoise again. Once's he's got the basics down, you should be OK. Do you have him under UVB? Its amazing what a change being under a good quality bulb will do. Conan is under a Trex 100W.

I would try radicchio, or curly endive to get him eating. Conan loved both (and my entire crew *loves* radicchio)


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thank you for all the tips guys! I'll keep you updated and let you all know how today goes. I'm about to go offer some more food and move him out to get some sun.

We were worried about MBD too but I hope that's not the case.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Good news!! He ate for me! Not enough but SOME so that is a start. He picked the endive, a big piece of it and not the tiny cut up stuff. 
I put his food in, put him near it and went back inside and I think that helped, he does seem terrified of humans  I'm going to follow Jessica's advice and give him plenty of space until he's more comfortable. The most important thing is to get him eating healthy foods so we'll focus on that for now. I need to put a water dish in there I guess, I've been soaking him twice a day but didn't leave a bowl in with him because he is so oddly shaped he doesn't sit flat I was worried he'd get stuck in the bowl or flip over in it or something.

I just realized that I haven't seen him stretch his neck out...even getting over the edge of the paper plate in that picture, most tortoises would have stretched their neck out and he never has. I think the small pieces of food are hard for him to see or get to and the bigger pieces at eye/mouth level are better for him. Even when I watched him eat, though not at a great view, his neck wasn't stretched out at all. Has anyone heard of a problem like this?


----------



## Meg90

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I would also stop cutting up his food---when it looks like that, its hard for him to recognize what it is. All babies, no matter how young, have the capacity to bite through whole leaves. I feed all of my tortoises un-cut lettuces. 

Conan is so small, I have the lid of a tupperware container in there. Its wide and shallow. I just make sure it has water in it at all times. 

I think his neck is fine, and he is just timid. Give him another week and see if the problem persists.


----------



## TortieGal

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Glad to hear heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s starting to eat! He is so cute, so glad you have him now. I would try some squash. I boil it till its soft they love it. Canned pumpkin might be a good one to try to.


----------



## chadk

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Chopping is fine. They know food by the smell. I bet some mazuri soaked in warm water until it is mushy will help. Dandilion leaves and flowers may also work will. And maybe adding some fake or real plants around the eating area. That big plate must make her feel very exposed. I'd go with a small flat piece of rock or slate or tile to feed from and give her some fake plants so she feels safe and not so exposed. I'd probably stuff the hide with moist spag moss, then put the food near the hide and add some fake plants for cover. Make it easy and safe to get to the food. Maybe stick with a CHE over the hide and eating area as well so the light is not too intense, yet you will be sure the body temps are high enough to stimulate feeding and digesting.


----------



## Kayti

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I'm so glad he ate a bit! That's odd about the neck though. From the looks of his shell, I think his spine could be abnormal. I wish we could get an x-ray to see if his internal organs are as screwy as his outside. 
But, Mona and Ed's breeder had a rescue Russian with a deformity a lot like this guy- the back end of her shell dropped off really steeply. And she was otherwise very healthy, and a full grown adult.
I don't think he'll ever look perfectly normal, but I'd say he could definitely be a healthy tortoise.


----------



## reptylefreek

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thats very exciting! Chad had a good peice of advice about the food near the hiding place. Babies hide all day when they are wild and it would probably make him feel really secure and comfortable that way. Now who's ready to adopt this little guy?


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thats great news! A couple bites today, a whole leaf tomorrow, next the whole garden!


----------



## mightyclyde

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He's precious. As always, the torts with the hard knock stories always tug at my heart strings. I hope he starts really eating soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thank you!

I tried the mazuri again this evening with no luck but he did try some collard greens. Yay!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Aww I'm glad he's eating, even if it's just a little bit. That's always a good sign.
Keep us posted!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How is the little guy feeling today? Still progressing food wise?


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He wouldn't eat for me this morning  Going to try again in a bit.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He's still trying to eat but his neck just doesn't seem right. He has a hard time maneuvering and eating and he never stretches out his neck... I hope it's just that he's a very shy and nervous little guy. Since I can only peek in on him from far away it's hard to tell how much he's actually ingesting but I see him biting at the veggies for a minute or 2 and then he walks off. I keep trying to put him back but he never stays for more than a couple of minutes. He's still getting soaked twice a day and I got him a water dish to stay in his enclosure too. He hasn't really shown much improvement yet though. I don't know if he's going to make it  

Sorry for the lack of pictures, I'm trying to let him settle in and get comfortable before I try and get video and pictures, if I walk up to him he goes in his shell so there's not much to see. I'll try and get some on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## Kristina

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I wonder if you could put his food dish on an angle, somehow??? Maybe that would make it easier for him to get at the food.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He ate well today! He had 3 bites of canned pumpkin, 3 small leaves of curly endive and a half of a hibiscus leaf, and 1 blade of grass  and he let donny hand feed him!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



South FL Katie said:


> He ate well today! He had 3 bites of canned pumpkin, 3 small leaves of curly endive and a half of a hibiscus leaf, and 1 blade of grass  and he let donny hand feed him!



YAY!!!!! Good job!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Have you tried the hibiscus flower?


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He won't eat the flowers, strange little guy.


----------



## franeich

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Has he pooped


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

still no poop that i've noticed

Go Lumpy go! (that's his temporary name lol)


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Look at him go! Thats great news, you are doing a great job!


----------



## TortieGal

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Awsome! so good to see him eat. What a cute little guy.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

We had poop and pee this morning!!! And more good eating too!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

YAY Lumpy!! That's great news 
I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

That great!


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I am so happy he is doing better


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Lumpy is really making great progress. He's eating almost regular sized meals, he's not as nervous of movements and people, and he prefers to be hand fed compared to before where he was too scared to eat when we were near by. I think he'll always be a special needs tortoise and may even need to be hand fed forever to ensure that he eats adequately but he's really made a turn around and I don't constantly worry about him anymore.

Here are some overdue pictures

The first time I saw him eat anything!!






And today eating some lunch after a soak


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He is so cute! I'm so glad he is eating regularly now! You have done a great job!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

We are probably the only site that gets excited about pee and poop.


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Dmmj that is probably true! Haha


----------



## pugsandkids

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

You can really see the shell problems in those pics, but he's eating! Good job, keep it up Lumpy.


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Omg he's amazing  And you are amazing for saving his life!!
He is SO adorable!!


----------



## danielledelynn

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Aww, Lumpy is a special man for certain!! 

Looks like you're doing a great job with him!


----------



## Missy

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Have you tried carrot shavings? The orange color might do it although once you get him eating he should eat mostly grass.


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



Missy said:


> Have you tried carrot shavings? The orange color might do it although once you get him eating he should eat mostly grass.



Even as a baby?


----------



## danielledelynn

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



ChiKat said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried carrot shavings? The orange color might do it although once you get him eating he should eat mostly grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as a baby?
Click to expand...


That's how we first got Buddy to eat; someone on here suggested boiled carrots and squash...and it worked like a charm. He was very attracted to orange and yellow foods. I would definitely give it a try, and when boiled like that it's very easy for them to sink their tiny beak-mouth into.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He arrived safely to his forever home in California this morning. I'm sure Kelly will have lots of pictures and updates for us soon


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Yes! The little guy (now named "Cricket", formerly known as "Lumpy") arrived this morning just before 10am!

He is so tiny, yet so cute and full of personality!

I put him in his indoor enclosure for a few hours, then decided to take him outside in the sunlight to try feeding him and soaking him. He did not enjoy his soak, but he loved his meal of Spring Mix and ate 4 PIECES (being hand fed)! Then while he was roaming around, he plucked a leaf off a weed and ate that too.

Thank you so much, Katie, for taking such wonderful care of him and getting him off to a good start! I absolutely love him and will take very good care of him.

He is going to see our vet ASAP, as he does have a bubbly nose and keeps rubbing his nose on his front legs.

I let him roam around the front yard (my other tortoises have access to the backyard), and I sat outside with him for well over an hour carefully watching him while he explored. He loved stretchling his legs out and laying out in the warm sunlight.

I just put him back inside and he was just sitting there like "Hey! What the hell did you do that for?". I will have to work on his outdoor enclosure so he can stay out longer!

Here are some pictures of his first day in California!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I'm so happy he's eating! We decided to ship him even with the bubbly nose since he was still active and eating, I didn't even see any symptoms until the day before we made arrangements to ship him. Definitely keep us updated on what the vet says and thank you for giving him a good home!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



BuddysParents said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried carrot shavings? The orange color might do it although once you get him eating he should eat mostly grass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even as a baby?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's how we first got Buddy to eat; someone on here suggested boiled carrots and squash...and it worked like a charm. He was very attracted to orange and yellow foods. I would definitely give it a try, and when boiled like that it's very easy for them to sink their tiny beak-mouth into.
Click to expand...


Sorry for the confusion, I was asking if he should mostly be eating grass as a baby...I didn't think that was until they got older.

Anyways, YAY Cricket!! He looks happy in his new home 
I loved the pictures, keep them coming! And definitely keep us posted on the vet visit!


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He looks very happy in his new forever home. Please keep us posted on him, he is so cute!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

So nice to read such an upbeat and happy thread!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



Jacqui said:


> So nice to read such an upbeat and happy thread!


Give me a minute I think I can ruin it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Poor thing, even his face is crooked. Carrots aren't good for Sulcata. You might try radicchio. My babies eat that first. I know other's disagree but for my small tortoises like him, (and right now I have 8), I cut the food up and makes a kind of a salad with many different lettuces and small pieces for his small mouth. But the red radicchio goes first. All of my babies love to be hand fed, but they also eat on their own. He's barely started in life and already wrong. He sure is a cute active guy tho. I am glad you have him, he sure looks loaded with personality. A really cute curious face. A miniature Bob...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks for the info Maggie!

For my other hatchlings, I rip up the lettuce into smaller pieces and they eat it that way. They rarely will eat anything via hand feeding if I offer it.

This little guy has problems getting his face to the ground, so it's hard for him to get smaller pieces (and when he tries, he fails, and then walks away), but it's definately something I would like to work with him on though.

He is seeing the vet on Monday.


----------



## Candy

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

What an adorable little Sulcata he is and I love his name. He looks so happy and hungry.


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I love this thread...my daughter would make me buy this guy if she saw him...she ALWAYS roots for the underdog...me too

BTW, scour your yard for dandelion...flowers and greens...mine were eating them at 2 months.

And another thing...watch out for crows when he's outside....he's been through enough already.


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Regarding cutting up the food, I heard someone say that it toughens up the neck muscles, when you feed it to them whole instead of cut up. I could not spell streghthen so I used toughen up, I still spelled it wrong.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



DeanS said:


> I love this thread...my daughter would make me buy this guy if she saw him...she ALWAYS roots for the underdog...me too
> 
> BTW, scour your yard for dandelion...flowers and greens...mine were eating them at 2 months.
> 
> And another thing...watch out for crows when he's outside....he's been through enough already.






Of course, I sit right next to him when he's outside and follow him all over. I have more pictures that I will post later!


----------



## Tom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

My babies have always had an easier time ripping off chunks from a whole leaf. I cant seem to mince it small enough for hatchlings with out it turning to mush. They expertly cut out little bite size chunks using the weight of the whole leaf to pull against. When they get to a large vein that they cant bite through they eat around it. I've always raised my babies this way and no problems with it so far.


----------



## murdocjunior

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Aww he looks like my Carlos heres a link http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15442.html


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How is Cricket doing today? Have the nose bubbles cleared up?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



South FL Katie said:


> How is Cricket doing today? Have the nose bubbles cleared up?



He is doing very well! I thought the bubbles cleared up, but saw another one today.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I want him! I will add him to my little colony now...Stick him in the mail!!! His little face is beyond cute...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Too late! He's all MINE now! 

Anyways, he is learning to enjoy his little plastic igloo I have in there for him and now sleeps in there (instead of being smashed up in a corner of his enclosure like he use to!). Katie, I have not found him flipped over at all yet either. He's still a fan of the Spring Mix, but I haven't been able to get him to eat the Mazuri yet, though he did investigate it, and he found a weed in the yard he loved!

His vet appointment is this afternoon, so I will keep you posted!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

It sounds like he's doing very well! Thank you for taking him in and thanks to Katie for rescuing him!
I love the pics!!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He deserves only the best 

Kelly, how did the vet appointment go?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Sorry for the delay in update! I got home and had to feed all the tortoises, and just got back inside from Cricket's outdoor time.

His appointment went well. The vet does believe he has some type of respiratory problem, but felt he was too small/young to be put on oral or injectable antibiotics, especially since he is eating and otherwise doing well. She sent him home with Gentamicin Sulfate Ophthalmic Solution, so he will get a drop of that on his nose for the next 10 days. She said they use to use this as treatment a long time ago, and it's safe for his size/age, so hopefully it will help! She believes he is only a few months old.

He will probably need to be kept separate from other tortoises for the rest of his life. So, I need to figure out an outdoor enclosure situation for him to put in the front yard, as all our other tortoise go in the backyard.

Other than that, he's doing very well. 
He tried Prickly Pear this afternoon and liked it!


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

WOW! This story sure is shaping up to be a happy one after all. Katie...GREAT work securing him and giving him the TLC he needed at an extremely crucial time...and Kelly...kudos for taking on such a mammoth responsibility Please keep this thread running with as many updates as possible! Can't get over the pictures...what a cutie!


----------



## fhintz

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He's a pretty awesome little guy for sure, and its great he's getting the care and attention he needs and deserves. Fantastic job both of you.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks guys, it was a team effort!

I'm glad he's doing well and I hope the nose drops help clear up his bubbles. Did the vet say anything about his neck/lack of range of motion? Any luck getting him to eat on his own? The most he ever did for me was a couple of bites before getting frustrated and stomping off lol We miss him!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



South FL Katie said:


> Thanks guys, it was a team effort!
> 
> I'm glad he's doing well and I hope the nose drops help clear up his bubbles. Did the vet say anything about his neck/lack of range of motion? Any luck getting him to eat on his own? The most he ever did for me was a couple of bites before getting frustrated and stomping off lol We miss him!



Regarding the neck, no she did not say too much about it, other than the fact he does look deformed and looked overfed a little. He will attempt to eat on his own, and will succeed in doing so as long as the leaf is at the right angle. He has eated a few tiny weeds out of the ground on his own, but he is definately not a fan of grass yet. He kept getting some in his mouth when he was eating lettuce on the grass, and kept making a face and tried to pull it back out.


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



Elainea23 said:


> My tort will make that SAME face when she accidentally eats grass. It's pretty amusing.. Like a kid spitting out broccoli or something.
> 
> He is SO adorable though. I love all the pictures!!



Kid HELL! I'm in my 40s...and I still hate broccoli...that's the face I'd make if you put anything green on my plate...100% carnivore!


----------



## Tom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



DeanS said:


> Elainea23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My tort will make that SAME face when she accidentally eats grass. It's pretty amusing.. Like a kid spitting out broccoli or something.
> 
> He is SO adorable though. I love all the pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kid HELL! I'm in my 40s...and I still hate broccoli...that's the face I'd make if you put anything green on my plate...100% carnivore!
Click to expand...


Ha! Me too. Carnitarian.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

More pictures of little Cricket!--


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He is so cute. Love the pictures keep them coming! 

In some of the shots it looks like he still has his egg tooth or is that something on his face?


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

GOD! He's cute! I will NEVER get tired of looking at his little mug...check out that sixth shot...he's gonna ambush you and ram your little toe...man does he look pissed! I really wanna know what this kid'll be like when he grows up. Keep up the good work.

See? For every Tank or Buddy, there's a Cricket just not ready to cash in his chips. So, not ALL sad stories have a tragic ending.


----------



## TortoisesRock!

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How cute! I'm glad that the lil one is in good hands now!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Yes, the vet said he still has his egg tooth!


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



APBT_Fanatic said:


> Yes, the vet said he still has his egg tooth!



Oh sure! Point that out! As if he wasn't adorable enough already


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How's the little guy doing?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Cricket is doing about the same! He is still eating very well, not enjoying his soaks, but peeing regularly, and has pooped twice that I have noticed (kind of runny stool). 

His nose is still bubbly, but he has yet to go outside again this afternoon, so I will see how he is doing today.

He is still very active though, and I watched him dig a little pathway last night from one side of his humid hide to inside of it.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Guarding his humid hide's opening  -






Sleeping half way in... half way out!-






Roaming around-






His kind of empty enclosure-






You can see the water build up from the moisture in his humid hide. He LOVES it, and sleeps in there every night. I never find him in his "cooler" hide.-






Rubbing bubbles from his nose.  -






Trying to eat on his own-






Later on he got a little help-


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

So very endearing.

He's got a long way to go to Bob-hood, but he seems to be on the right road to get there. 

(Tom, I am still laughing at the newly-coined "carnitarian". I'll be helping to spread that one around!)


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He's lookin' good! Thanks for the pictures, I love seeing him.


----------



## Livingstone

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

My vet prescribed nose drops for livingstone when it was about that size, very non-invasive way to help with the infection. 

PM me and i will send you the name of the drops to use. 

*** Livingstone had a runny nose from his/her trip from florida and the vet first prescribed subcuteaneous injections (pain in the *** and very traumatizing for something that size). When those did not work she prescribed the nose drops which worked very well.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

How's Cricket doing? I think we need more pics!


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



South FL Katie said:


> How's Cricket doing? I think we need more pics!



DEFINITELY...more pics! What a little fighter.


----------



## danielledelynn

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Cricket is such a freaking cutie!! I want to kiss his little peanut head!! (more pics please!)


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

As requested, here is an update and more pictures!

Cricket is doing extremely well! He is eating fine, still hating the soaks, but has tons of urine (once on my hand and all over my leg when I was holding him to go back inside!), and is pooping (though not as firm as it should be) as well.

He still does not like when I mess with him in his indoor enclosure, but once he's out in the front yard, he is much happier and willing to be touched. He even seems more personable now, and more okay with me being around him.

He continues to try to eat on his own (mostly succeeds with weeds), but is still being handfed his Spring mix. He has a tendency to want to eat like a giraffe, not a tortoise, and reach up high to get his food. We are working on that, and I am putting his Spring Mix lower to the ground, so he has to reach down for it, and not pretend he is eating leaves of a tree! The way his shell is, reaching up is easier for him than to reach all the way down, so this is why he does it; however, he will never be able to eat on his own if he continues to attempt to eat like his food is flying above his head.

Bubble wise, I have not seen any for a couple of days now.-- Hoping not to jinx things!!

Here are some quick pictures I took a few minutes ago. He was not too happy about it, as he had already settled under a little bushy area to rest, but he had to go inside anyways, so I had to wake him up!

Enjoy!


----------



## Stephanie Logan

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Maybe you could put his food on an overturned plate as he transitions from "up high" to "down low", so it's right in the middle...


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He is sooo cute!!!!! I'm glad he's doing better. 

I wonder if he has some pain when reaching down for his food. It just seems odd that a tortoise would do something so unnatural for no real reason. When I had him he'd refuse to reach down and eat his food but he'd take it if I held it at mouth level where it was easier to reach. 

Maybe you'll be like a physical therapist and he'll stretch out and get used to eating like a real tortoise!


----------



## turtletania

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

So gorgeous.... i have just read through the thread and am hoping you dont mind me asking a few questions (i am new to Sulcatas - less than a month actually!!!!)
1. The igloo you have - where did you get it? Can I buy on line?
2. The Mazuri - how do you prepare it? soak it? mulch it? I got some but have no idea how to give it to my sulcata (Dixie).
3. How much outdoor time do you give him each day?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Stephanie Logan- I was thinking about doing something like that; although, I am not sure it would work while he is still so tiny. He tries and tries (often just bitting at the air and never even moving his head) to eat on his own, but I am not sure elevating his food from the floor to a plate would help him right now, as he would still get frusterated, not move his head to get a better chance of actually biting the food, and then give up. I think when he gets bigger, that method might (and probably will) work. Thanks for the suggestion!

South FL Katie- I do not think he has pain when reaching down, because he sometimes does try to eat little things off the ground, but he just can't quite reach it. I think it has to do with his deformities, but do not think it hurts... thankfully!

Turtletania- 

#1- In regards to the igloo, it is a rodent igloo (for mice, hamsters, etc.), Petco has them, so does Petsmart, etc. I would think any of your local pet stores should have them, but they are also online too! It works very well for his humid hide, as I use Eco Earth as his substrate, and keep it moist... then with the heat lamp, it creates humidity! I believe his igloo is the smallest size.... but they come in larger sizes too (rabbit size, etc.). He really loves it and is always in there.

#2- Cricket does not like Mazuri yet, but for my other 3 hatchlings, I soak it in warm water until it absorbs the water and turns soft. Then I just break it up a little bit, and feed it.

#3- Cricket only gets out for 1-2 hours a day at this time (because I have to sit out there and watch him in the front yard, due to him recovering from his bubbly nose (he can't be around the other tortoises right now). My other hatchlings get out almost everyday for many hours, when it is warm and sunny. When Cricket is better, he too will be out as long as my other hatchlings; when it is sunny and warm. Unfortunately other things have come up that have been taking a lot of my time, but I am still working on Cricket's and my other hatchling's new, larger (6'x6') outdoor enclosures.


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

You seem to have a well thought-out gameplan here and it seems to me everything is going well. I know Cricket isn't 100% 'outta the woods' but I think he's on his way...keep up the GREAT work


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*
























































VIDEOS: (click the pictures)


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

AHHH I LOVE the videos!!!! Look at him go 
He is way too cute.


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Cricket: Kickin' *** and takin' names...love the attitude


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Very cute  I love the video, what an adorable tortoise!


----------



## pugsandkids

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He's looking awesome!


----------



## RV's mom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I would hope and think that if the shell deformity is due to wrong food and poor lighting, it will work itself out. Its young enough, perhaps it can overcome poor husbandry. The pictures are perfect! The fact he can raise himself/herself up off the ground is good. Eyes look bright. 

seems happy enough. good luck and keep us posted.

teri

0.1.0. RV sulcata
cats: Sport Putzie pie (aka xenia warrior princess aka spawn of satan) and Dutch
leopard gecko: louie
texas rat snake: speck


----------



## movealongmosey

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



dmmj said:


> I can't say if they eat mealworms but my sulc ate a pill bug the other day, I had moved his brick to tear some grass up ,and there was a pill bug there he came over loooked at it ,and chowed down on it.



Haha! I can see my tortoise doing that, but whenever he's outside by his patch of lettuce he ignores it all together and settles for eating dirt...which i get mad and tell him no...I dont think he understands me. 

Katie, I am so glad you rescued that little tortoise! 
p.s. we have the same name!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Little Cricket is doing very well. No bubbles lately, he's eating well, active, etc. He is also growing... pretty smoothly too!
















Also, here is his temporary outdoor enclosure.-- So now I can leave him outside and not have to sit there watching him for 1-2 hours!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Crap. The bubbles are back.

I am now looking into another tortoise vet for little Cricket. He is further away, but I am hoping he is worth it.-- He has been recommended to us by a few different people already.


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I hope the new vet can help you figure out why the bubbles came back, good luck!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I contacted another well-recommended tortoise vet, and he gave 3 possible options.

#1- Continue on the medication (drops) he was initially prescribed, but up it to 2-3 times a day for a few weeks, instead of once a day for only 10 days, and see if that helps.
#2- Change the medication all together, and use until he improves.
#3- Take him in for testing, diagnostics, etc.

I decided to do #1, and see if keeping him on the meds longer and more often will help. If that doesn't help show improvement, then I will take to the vet again (probably to this new vet), for furture treatment.

Regardless, he is otherwise still doing very well.


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Tell those bubbles to go away, little guy! 
Love the pics  

*Fingers crossed that the meds will work*


----------



## movealongmosey

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Aw, cricket is so adorable, i love the pictures where his head is kind of tilted to the side. He's very pretty despite the deformation, I think it makes him even more special 
Hope the bubbles go away.


----------



## Livingstone

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Hard knock life...

That is one very happy lil tortoise.


----------



## TurbosMom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Try some canned pumpkin or smooshed fresh if you can find it. Natural dewormer and good enzymes for thier gut  Mine loves it, he's 1 year old this month and gets a pumpkin moosh treat about 1x a month. He also loves cantaloupe, but sparingly !


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

We went out of town for a few days, and while I felt comfortable leaving my older hatchlings/juve alone during that time (left lots of Spring Mix in the cooler side of their enclosure), I knew Cricket would not do well alone.-- He flips over often, needs his meds, can't eat on his own that well, etc. Here are some pictures of him enjoying himself on his little "vacation".--


----------



## Calaquendi

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Such a pretty baby!


----------



## Livingstone

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

WOW! big tortin adventure!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Cricket has been eating grass on his own in his outdoor enclosure. Today I cut up some Spring mix into tiny pieces and soaked some Mazuri for him to try to eat on his own, as he is seeming to do okay. He is definitely still getting a hang of it, and I can tell it's very hard for him to move his head/neck to perfectly grab the food. I will still be hand feeding him to make sure he gets enough food every day, but I would also like to start this with him too, so he can work on it, and learn how best to cope with his disabilities when trying to eat. I think when he gets bigger, it will be easier for him.

Here are some pictures! Sorry they are not the best, he was in his enclosure and I was trying to not to disturb him. He finally likes the Mazuri!!


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

LOVE the vacation pics! It looks like he enjoyed himself 
The latest pics are great too. He is such a cutie!


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

This story is unfolding beautifully...I've been pulling for him from the start...I can't wait for Katie (South_FL_Katie, that is) to see these updates and GREAT pictures...thanks a ton for continuing to keep us updated.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Glad to hear he still has followers! 

In regards to his bubbles, it is so back and forth. He seems to be doing a little better, then bubbles again, etc. I do think it is time to go back to the vet again. These current meds don't seem to be helping one way or the other.

He barely had any bubbles today, but one day last weekend he had a lot (with a yellow-ish tint).


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Here are some more pictures of Cricket!

Looking angry:






Eating!:


----------



## firework

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Hi, Katie and Fanatic,

I find this is a very touching story about a seriously deformed little tortoise finally had a forever home that can pour him lots of people love. Is it okay I write a children's book (in Chinese) out of this story? Would you tell a little more about how you moved him to Califonia? Did you give him a ride or ship in a box? Where was he before coming to California?

Thank you for taking care of this most unfortuante and yet the luckiest tort.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



firework said:


> Hi, Katie and Fanatic,
> 
> I find this is a very touching story about a seriously deformed little tortoise finally had a forever home that can pour him lots of people love. Is it okay I write a children's book (in Chinese) out of this story? Would you tell a little more about how you moved him to Califonia? Did you give him a ride or ship in a box? Where was he before coming to California?
> 
> Thank you for taking care of this most unfortuante and yet the luckiest tort.



I think that would be cute!

He came to me in So Cal via overnight shipping. He was in Florida prior. Katie rescued him from a horribly uneducated owner off of Craigslist, and once she got him eating, sent him to me.


----------



## hpfirework

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks




APBT_Fanatic said:


> firework said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Katie and Fanatic,
> 
> I find this is a very touching story about a seriously deformed little tortoise finally had a forever home that can pour him lots of people love. Is it okay I write a children's book (in Chinese) out of this story? Would you tell a little more about how you moved him to Califonia? Did you give him a ride or ship in a box? Where was he before coming to California?
> 
> Thank you for taking care of this most unfortuante and yet the luckiest tort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be cute!
> 
> He came to me in So Cal via overnight shipping. He was in Florida prior. Katie rescued him from a horribly uneducated owner off of Craigslist, and once she got him eating, sent him to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He looks great! I loved all the pictures, I'm so happy that he has you  I hope the bubble situation clears up, that's gotta be so frustrating. 


Firework, you'll have to translate the book for us when you're done!


----------



## firework

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Sure I will translate, my English is not good though. 




South FL Katie said:


> He looks great! I loved all the pictures, I'm so happy that he has you  I hope the bubble situation clears up, that's gotta be so frustrating.
> 
> 
> Firework, you'll have to translate the book for us when you're done!


----------



## dmmj

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Nice to see he/she is doing good, concerning the bubbles have you tried keeping him/her a little bit warmer and see if that helps?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



dmmj said:


> Nice to see he/she is doing good, concerning the bubbles have you tried keeping him/her a little bit warmer and see if that helps?



I did that a few days after I got him. When he is indoors, he spends most of his time in his humid hide, which is of course warmer than the warm side of his enclosure too.


----------



## Becki

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I love his little frown-y face! 
So happy he's getting proper attention.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Mr. Cricket is going to be getting a bigger, better outdoor enclosure! We bought all the supplies for his new enclosure, and the wood for Sherman's new enclosure. Sherman is going into a dog kennel enclosure like he is in currently with the CDTs, but Cricket's will be cinder block, about 5' x 5', or 6' x 6'... whichever way I can set it up properly.

Also bought more plants.... petunias, impatients, geramiums, and ice plants to mix and match in all 3 enclosures. I plan on starting/finishing both enclosures today, so will definately post pictures when I am done! 

I bought new water dishes as well!
For safety reasons, Cricket will still not have a water dish, as he still flips over, and can not right himself again on his own. I fear that would happen and he would drown in it.


----------



## RV's mom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

keep up the good work and the great pics! What a great little tort and tort story!

teri


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Can't wait too see the pictures of the new enclosures!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Okay, here is Cricket's almost finished new outdoor enclosure! I need to put a tile in for his eating "plate", and get temporary bricks to hold on the screen. I will hopefully eventually be getting a wooden frame for the screen, as right now it seems like it will be a pain in the butt to work with, move, etc. all of the time.-- I also had to hammer in "pillar-like" wooden spikes into the dirt to help keep the screen up all of the time.

He has 4 different hides: 2 pot hides, 1 plastic plant container hide in one corner (he currently has hides in the corners, as he use to use the corners to flip over, but not when there was a hide in it), and another hide (upsidedown cardboard tray with a hole cut in it) in another corner.

He has different flowers/plants in there, and a large piece of bark he likes to climb on. The area he has to romp around is: 7'6" x 3'9". He should be able to go in his new enclosure tomorrow!

I need to buy some sod for Sherman's enclosure, then I will be getting his done too!




















































Also, here are some pictures of him from the other day.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

... Okay, well, I am not sure about everybody else, but Cricket seems to be enjoying his new home!

He eats his meal on one side, walks around, then sometimes stops to trample his flowers, walks around some more, and then finally makes it to his hide on the other side where he spends the majority of the rest of his time. Haha!

He is doing very well all around too. *Knock on wood* I have not seen any bubbles (but he's still on the medication just to make sure), he is eating, drinking, and growing!

He, unlike any other tortoise I have, can become very temperamental as well. If he doesn't want me to take him out of his indoor enclosure, he will squirm like a little worm and try to run away (he's very fast!). Then I put him outside in his enclosure, and he's like "Oh, that's only where you were taking me?". My other torts only rarely make the "hissing" noise. This little guy has a full blown fit. However, he can also be very sweet and friendly at times too.

He is so full of personality. I love the way he cocks his little head to look up at you. 

Also, *knock on wood*, ever since he has been in his new enclosure, I have not found him flipped over once!


----------



## Annieski

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Cricket is looking BETTER and BETTER with each update! Truly inspirational.


----------



## froghaven5

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I just read this thread and just really enjoyed reading all about Cricket! I love his new enclosure. I love that he went on vacation with you. I will definitely continue to follow this thread.


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I love Cricket!!!! Great new enclosure too!


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Very glad to hear he is doing so well! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jdawn

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Wonderful story~ Cricket is so captivating! And, what a great new enclosure for him. Me and my torty family are all 'rootin' for his continued improvement!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Just one picture of little Cricket! He did not like his Hibiscus flower petals.


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Aww no hibiscus? I guess he wasn't with Katie in Florida long enough to appreciate hibiscus flowers 
Cute picture, nonetheless!


----------



## Floof

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I almost forgot about this thread! I remember when Katie originally found that terrible CL ad, and lately started seriously wondering how Cricket's been doing... It's nice to find this thread and see how he's developed and grown since Katie first rescued him. It's so wonderful to see this turning into a real happy ending (knock on wood)!

So, it's been a while since the last update... How's he doing these days??


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks for remembering this thread, I hadn't read it and to read it all at one time was like reading a story and it's captivating...I am wondering how little Cricket is doing now...How about an update?


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I sent a PM a couple weeks back and she was going to post an update within the next day or so...but I know she's really caught up in shelter rescues right now...be patient...I know we'll get an update soon!


----------



## South FL Katie

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I've been thinking about the little guy too. I'm sure we'll get some cute new pics soon


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Yikes!! Sorry, I know it's been a long time since there has been a Cricket update! Thank you Dean for the PM a while back and sorry I didn't post soon after that. Also thank you to Maggie for her PM, as I still would not have stopped and taken the time to post! Oy!

Yes, I have been super busy with the rescue, trying to raise funds for a dog's expensive training, and going crazy trying to find her a foster/adopter for after she is done with training, etc. I was out of town for the pass 3 days (trying to regain my sanity!), so am now back to the normal routine and craziness (what a joy).

Now in regards to Cricket, he is doing very well. Like I had mentioned to Dean in my PM a few weeks back, I had stopped his nose drops about 1-2 months ago, as I did not notice any bubbles for awhile; however, they started back up after I stopped them, so I started them back up again. He is still on them, just as a precautionary, but I will probably stop them again soon to see where we stand. If they come back after that, I think it's time to go back to the vet (our new, GOOD vet).

He is now eating 100% on his own. I tear up and cut up his lettuce pieces for him and make a pile on his tile in his outdoor enclosure, and he usually eats it all. I also catch him eating grass sometimes and other plants. He is back and forth on his Mazuri... sometimes he loves it, other times he just tramples in and makes a mess!

He still has his "big tortoise" personality, and will sometimes run away quickly when I am trying to pick him up from his indoor enclosure to take him outside. Silly little guy!

Growth wise, he is growing fairly slowly. The shell growth is smooth, but Sherman (one of my other Sullies) is starting to grow like a weed, though Cricket is taking his time.

They (all my tortoises) have not been able to get out every single day like before, due to the weather change, but hopefully they can go outside tomorrow and I can get some new pictures of him.

Oh! And he has FINALLY decided to upgrade (well, sometimes) to his plant pot hides instead of using his cardboard box hide ALL the time (in his outdoor enclosure). The first time he did it I started freaking out, as I could not find him where he usually was when I go out to get him. 

I do feel bad I have not been able to spend as much time as I use to with them, but they are all still doing very well. Once I have time (no big rush since it's almost Winter time anyways, and the landscape will be ruined by the rain!) I am going do some enclosure upgrades, especially get Keita into his new/bigger enclosure.... though he really LOVES his 3 foot tunnel he's dug.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Here are the long over due pictures of Mr. Cricket!


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

GEEZ! He looks GREAT...all things considered! You've done an outstanding job!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thank you! 

Here is one more picture I forgot:


----------



## Floof

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He looks great!! It's so good to hear he's doing so well for you!

Thanks for the update... Here's looking forward to many more!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks for remembering the last picture, it's the best.
I have a small tort like Cricket and I have noticed that whenever I move her to a bigger habitat or change her small one around, move or add a hide she gets bubbles. If I keep her in a small 'hospital' habitat with the whole thing at 100 degrees with no cool end she does great and I can stop the nose drops. Possibly you can up Crickets temps and see if that stops his bubbles. He is cute as ever and you are doing a great job, thanks for the update...


----------



## Jayeff

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

What causes the deformity? Even though it lived under such bad conditions, but it shouldnt be THAT bad


----------



## alejandra92963

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I have been glued to my computer screen for over an hour looking at the story of Cricket. Heartwarming is the best way to describe this little ones leaps past his struggles. I watched Cricket develop in about an hour and man what a change. You don't realize the growth and personality change till you really look at his face. Seems to be a happy one to me! It makes me happy to know that he is doing wonderful. The underdog is always the best! 


Here's to Cricket continuing on the path to happiness, healthiness, and longevity...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Man, this is so great. He has such a drive to live and has been taken care of so good. I just love these stories. Can't wait to see him a year from now.


----------



## pebbles

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Little Cricket grew up beautifully! I'm so happy there are kind people like yourself who rescue animals and house them with so much love & care. Love little cricket! Love seeing the update!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thanks for all the posts and kind words! It is amazing how different each tortoise's personality is, and I can not wait until he gets bigger!

I am going to raise his temps again this afternoon, so hopefully that will help!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Here is Mr. Grumpy enjoying himself after he got his new/warmer bulb!


----------



## coreyc

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



APBT_Fanatic said:


> Here is Mr. Grumpy enjoying himself after he got his new/warmer bulb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quotMr Grumpy does look Grumpy looks like he just woke up


----------



## Marty333

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

So cute how much does he weigh now?


----------



## terryo

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I just finished reading this whole thread. What a wonderful story with a happy ending. His deformities just make him more beautiful to me.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

On 11/14/10 Cricket weighed 95g.
He is growing and gaining weight, just very slowly.


----------



## Nofx

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Wow, amazing thread!

Got any new updates? maybe new pictures. I really enjoy watching him picture by picture how he is growing, its fascinating!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Mr. Grumpy? He looks like he is doing great.


----------



## RV's mom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

love that last picture. and love happy endings to stories. keep up the good work!

teri


----------



## DeanS

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

What a feisty little booger! I'm fascinated that everytime I read a new post, I have to go back and read the entire thread! This is the BEST human (tortoise) interest story on the site...BAR NONE! Katie and Kelly...you two have done something really special here! GREAT JOB!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Thank you! He sure is a little fighter!

To see him go from not being able to eat on his own at all, to being able to eat cut up Spring Mix, Mazuri, blades of grass, Prickly Pear, and one of his favorites... Ice Plants, all on his own, has been amazing.

He's so cute to watch as he goes gliding through the tall (well, tall for a little tortoise!) grass over to his Ice Plants. He then looks like he is trying to climb the plant, while he eats. 

I will have to get some new pictures of him.


----------



## DoversMama

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Just read this entire thread! (tears in my eyes)

What a great story! He is such a handsome little guy, and so lucky to have you. Great job!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Unfortunately, I have really bad news about little Cricket. However, he is a little fighter, and we are hopeful he will be okay.

Friday late afternoon Cricket was attacked by one of our stupid Chihuahuas. When I found him (shortly after) I immediately put him in warm water and called the vet (who was just closing) for advice. They recommended Betadine, so that's what I did. I kept him dry on paper towels (off his Eco-Earth) and warm.

They could not see him Saturday and were closed on Sunday, but first thing yesterday morning (Monday) he was seen by the vet and put on injectable antibiotics (every 72 hours) and an antibiotic cream (once a day)... as well as Betadine soaks daily. The vet said that he didn't look too bad, and his internal organs being damaged was not a concern (thankfully). Unfortunately his left front leg was injured the most, and he will probably end up loosing his little foot, if not a little higher up his leg as well. The vet is waiting to see how much of the leg will "die" before he starts to amputate anything, as he does not want to take off his foot, if further up his leg is affected too.

Cricket is currently doing okay, and ate a little yesterday and the day before (also had a full meal before being injured on Friday), but didn't eat anything that I could see today. He is not very active, but if I wake him up he will move around a little. He can not really use his left leg/foot that much, so is trying to work out how to walk without it.

I am completely horrified that this has happened, am utterly embarassed, ashamed, and saddened. This is a message board, so I expect people to share their minds and bash me for this accident, but please already know that I feel like sh*t. It is obvious I love little Cricket, and am doing everything right to fix my mistake. His vet bill the other day was $106, but I will spend hundreds more if it means he will be okay. I am not sure how much a tortoise leg amputation is, but whatever the cost, if he needs it he will get it.

I have a picture I took of him Friday afternoon, as well as some pictures I just took of his shell/wounds, that I will post shortly.

If anybody has any POSITIVE criticism, adivce, or experience with situations like this, please share.


----------



## Marty333

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

My prayers are with you and Cricket. Stuff happens no need to be ashamed.


----------



## Scooter

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I am so sorry to hear this. I know how you feel, my dog got one of my torts (they ended up with only minor cuts and scratches) because I left the door open slightly into the room the torts are in. It is a horrible feeling, I know. It was not done on purpose and you are now doing everything you can to help him heal, try not to beat yourself up too bad. We all know you love Cricket and will do anything you can to help him.

I hope Cricket starts to feel better soon, please keep us posted.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

i bet this is one of the hardest post for you.. but let it be a lesson to EVERYONE.. NEVER trust your dogs with your tortoises! They are Predators and love to chew....
I know you didnt put your dog in there, something happened.. but so many people just dont think it will happen to them.. 
THoughts are with you and little cricket... Updates please!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Here is the picture of his before he was injury. He always enjoys smashing his Ice Plant to try to pick off the little pieces.







Here are his injury pictures. I should have taken the pitures prior to putting his meds on him, but that is what the white stuff is and why he looks so moist. The rim of his shell above his head area was slightly chewed, a small spot on the bottom of his shell, and a tiny bit by his tail, but the real concern is his left leg and the part of his shell missing under that leg. You can see how his foot it pretty much dead. Also, he thankfully didn't bleed much either. I am completely pissed off this happened in the first place, but am glad a small dog did it, as if the dog were any bigger, the damage would be much worse.


















Laura said:


> i bet this is one of the hardest post for you.. but let it be a lesson to EVERYONE.. NEVER trust your dogs with your tortoises! They are Predators and love to chew....
> I know you didnt put your dog in there, something happened.. but so many people just dont think it will happen to them..
> THoughts are with you and little cricket... Updates please!



Thanks everybody for the replies.

Yes, definately a hard thing to post and have to share. Also, yes, definately a lesson to be learned. It was in fact of course an accident, but an accident can cost a tortoise his/her life as well.

This has taught me that regardless if you think your tortoise is safe, they are not, so critter-proof your enclosures even more. I do not want this to happen ever again, to one of my tortoises... or somebody else's.... so PLEASE be careful and understand how serious this can be.


----------



## Laura

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

omg.. how terrible.. he looks misarable.. any kind of pain meds for torts? 
His little foot looks broken.. not inthe right place.. 
I know how awful I feel seeing these pics.. I can only imagine how bad you feel...
How did the dog get to him? Only tell us if we can learn from it.. 
ugh.. 
he has a long road in front of him... I hope he makes it...


----------



## Torty Mom

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I am so sorry, the poor little guy! Accidents happen that's why they are called accidents, I am sure you are like the rest of us and will blame yourself everytime you look at him, try not to, I know it's easier said than done, but it happened and just take care of him the best you can and love him even more because he is special! Not in a short bus kinda way! Hang in there and take care!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

He was in his outdoor enclosure when the dog got him. He has wire mesh on the top of his enclosure held down by heavy rocks. Unfortunately it has been rainy/windy alot lately so (which I noticed after the fact) the wire mesh was a little messed up and bent in one part... and that's how the dog got in. 

I frantically searched everywhere in his enclosure for him... totally ripped off the wire mesh, plowed through the grass, hides, etc. but couldn't find him. I went to get somebody to help me look in the rest of the yard before it got dark/too cold and then we found him.

Before he ever goes back oustide alone I am going to do some major work on his enclosure to make sure nothing even gets in again.

I am not sure about pain meds for tortoises....?


----------



## Marty333

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

What kind of dog got to him?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



Marty333 said:


> What kind of dog got to him?



Approx. 10 pound Chihuahua.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

O no! I am so sorry. Poor little Cricket is in my thoughts and prayers ! Please keep us updated


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I am not quite sure what to say...you knew better??? I want to stomp my feet and scream or something...God... how awful... as we have all pulled for him from the gate...I know you are dying inside
BUT...I am not sure about the Betadine, I have worked on many dog chewed tortoises and the process I have used is first a Betadine wash, a good wash, then use Nolvasan after that, as Betadine does kill off the bad bacteria but it also kills off the good white blood cells that are needed for new growth, hence the Nolvasan after that instead of Betadine. Chlorhexadine (Nolvasan) is a very good wash, better then betadine...I am hoping exoticdr reads this and gives his advice, possibly you could PM him because I really am not sure about the Betadine washings after the first. Also you can give Metacam as a pain killer, you should ask for that. It works good. Keep it clean, keep up the temperature, hold him and love on him and I have really awful things to say about the dog. This is an excellent example of why dogs and tortoises shouldn't mix...
I know you are sorry as all he** and I am sorry with you. Please ask your Vet about the Metacam as a pain killer you know he has to hurt like heck and I have used it a lot and it really does lesson the pain...I am sorry this has happened, please let me know if I can do anything...I know that's kinda stupid, but my heart aches for you and Lil Cricket...


----------



## ChiKat

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Ohh I wish I hadn't seen pictures  The description was enough.
I'm so sorry this happened. That poor little tortoise  
Definitely see if there's anything you can do for the pain. I hate that tortoises are silent sufferers.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*



maggie3fan said:


> I am not quite sure what to say...you knew better??? I want to stomp my feet and scream or something...God... how awful... as we have all pulled for him from the gate...I know you are dying inside
> BUT...I am not sure about the Betadine, I have worked on many dog chewed tortoises and the process I have used is first a Betadine wash, a good wash, then use Nolvasan after that, as Betadine does kill off the bad bacteria but it also kills off the good white blood cells that are needed for new growth, hence the Nolvasan after that instead of Betadine. Chlorhexadine (Nolvasan) is a very good wash, better then betadine...I am hoping exoticdr reads this and gives his advice, possibly you could PM him because I really am not sure about the Betadine washings after the first. Also you can give Metacam as a pain killer, you should ask for that. It works good. Keep it clean, keep up the temperature, hold him and love on him and I have really awful things to say about the dog. This is an excellent example of why dogs and tortoises shouldn't mix...
> I know you are sorry as all he** and I am sorry with you. Please ask your Vet about the Metacam as a pain killer you know he has to hurt like heck and I have used it a lot and it really does lesson the pain...I am sorry this has happened, please let me know if I can do anything...I know that's kinda stupid, but my heart aches for you and Lil Cricket...



Thanks for the input.

Where can I purchase Nolvasan?
Also, I have Metacam from previous dog vet visits, and would of course ask Cricket's vet first, but how would that be administered, by injection?

The injections he is currently on is: Ceftazidime
And the white ointment is called: Silvadene Cream


----------



## Jessicap

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

I am so sorry! I know how bad you must feel. We can not be with them to protect them every minute and we try to make sure they are secure and safe but can not predict every situation, so do not beat yourself up, we all know how much you care about cricket.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Metacam is an injection given by weight. A minute amount. You can get the Nolvasan from the Vet or maybe a feed store or drug store. It's the blue stuff used to sterilize instruments. It's name is Chlorhexadine. I don't know about the antibiotic but I have used Silvadene cream before then got Chlorhexadine cream...
I am leaving for Yvonne's in the middle of the night if the freezing rain stops. Right now the road is a sheet of ice. But please keep us posted we all love Lil Cricket and you and want to follow his progress...and remember water hurts an open wound before it soothes. I'll check in tomorrow night...good luck with him, don't give up...


----------



## lisalove

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Broken hearted for little Cricket 
Please keep us posted.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

No, definately not giving up. 

I just remembered Cricket's vet is closed tomorrow, so I sent him an email and will call on Thursday about the Metacam.

Have a safe trip.


----------



## Isa

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Can you call another vet just for the metacam?


----------



## pdrobber

*RE: Rescued Sulcata*

Just skimmed through previous posts and am really hoping the little one pulls through.


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh Kelly: This is just terrible! Poor little Cricket! You can just tell from the picture that he is in terrible pain. I put a caution on the thread's subject line so folks can be warned in case they don't want to see the pictures.

I have taken in box turtles that were dog-chewed and you'd be surprised how resilient they can be. But please let me warn you: Use up that antibiotic. Even though you think the tortoise is getting well, don't stop until you've done the whole treatment. It is absolutely imperative to kill off any germs so that there is no infection. An infection can lay quietly showing no symptoms until, boom, the tortoise is quite ill.

I know you're beating yourself up over this, but go easy on yourself. It could have happened, and probably has, to the best of us. We learn and move on.

Thank you for being brave enough to share this terrible thing with us. That can't have been easy for you.


----------



## South FL Katie

I am really upset and disapointed that you would be so careless. After everything hes been through... and the trust I had when you promised to give him a good home? Im an understanding and sympathetic person but this is inexcusable. I guess I'm taking it more personally than most but i won't sugar coat it. Im sick over this, and yeah you didnt mean to but you know better. I will NEVER rehome an animal again. I can see the pain in his face and its not fair.


----------



## Marty333

South FL Katie said:


> I am really upset and disapointed that you would be so careless. After everything hes been through... and the trust I had when you promised to give him a good home? Im an understanding and sympathetic person but this is inexcusable. I guess I'm taking it more personally than most but i won't sugar coat it. Im sick over this, and yeah you didnt mean to but you know better. I will NEVER rehome an animal again. I can see the pain in his face and its not fair.



Clearly you are not an understanding and sympathetic person.


----------



## ChiKat

Marty333 said:


> Clearly you are not an understanding and sympathetic person.



That's not fair. Katie is the one who rescued this tortoise from a horrible situation. Of course she's going to be upset that this happened to the tortoise SHE saved. Please do not judge someone you know absolutely nothing about.

Yvonne- thank you for the graphic picture warning.


----------



## Robert

I'm very sorry to hear that this happened. It is a terrible situation for everyone involved. We keep animals as pets for one reason: we love animals. It is always sad to hear when things like this happen.

This is yet another good example of why all new tortoise owners should have a veterinarian for their pet. (I'm making a general statement and not insinuating that APBT_Fanatic didn't have a vet.). Too often, reptile owners do not have a vet for their reptiles. It is only when something goes wrong that a scramble to find a vet begins. Situations like a dog attack are a great example of why every reptile, both sick and healthy, should have a veterinarian. 

This situation also demonstrates why we should all have contact info available for a 24 hour veterinary hospital as well. Accidents rarely happen between 8am and 5pm (or so it seems). If your regular vet is closed and an emergency occurs off hours, you should have a backup plan. It may just save your pet's life. 

Best of luck to Cricket. Keep us posted.


----------



## RV's mom

So sorry for Crickets injury, keeping both you and him in my prayers and meditations. We are all family here, sharing pictures and stories of our 'children'. It hurts each and every one of us when something bad happens.

keep us posted.

teri


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

While I understand you are upset Katie, I am also upset and already stated how much I hate myself for this happening.
I appreciate others saying not to beat yourself up, but I am and will continue to do so.

Katie, up until this ACCIDENT I have given Cricket EXCELLENT care. He has been on a good diet, good substrate, ample room to roam around, his shell has been growing smoothly, he had seen the vet and was on meds prior (for his bubbly nose, which I recieved him from you with), etc. Like I said, while I DO understand you are upset, this was an ACCIDENT and I truly hate the fact it has happened.

You should know first hand how much I love Cricket, as I have posted updates frequently, I reimbursed you I believe approx. $180 just to get him, gotten him the care he needs, etc.

I had a feeling you in particular would rip me apart for this, and like I said twice above, I understand, but it just goes to show that all the hard work and time I put into him prior to this ACCIDENT does not mean anything to you. He is in a good home, and if you can not see that (by how I am still willing to do ANYTHING and spend ANYTHING to get him better), than I am sorry.

Yes, I realize you saved him from the idiot on Craigslist, and I don't mean to be rude about this, but I have been the one supporting him ever since (financially, emotionally, labor, time, etc.). I thank you whole-heartedly for getting him away from that person; however, as important as that was, it was only the first step for him and his new life. Since the day I got him and up to this accident, he was thriving extremely well in my care. You just made it crystal clear that none of that matters... the only thing that matters to you is that he is now injured, I screwed up, I hate myself for it, and now it's the perfect time to get after me for it.


----------



## Marty333

ChiKat said:


> Marty333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly you are not an understanding and sympathetic person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not fair. Katie is the one who rescued this tortoise from a horrible situation. Of course she's going to be upset that this happened to the tortoise SHE saved. Please do not judge someone you know absolutely nothing about.
> 
> Yvonne- thank you for the graphic picture warning.
Click to expand...


I have read this whole post. Is she the one providing him with a lovely home and caring for him to this day? No. Yes I am happy that she saved Cricket from the idiot on craigslist and put the little sully on the right track but it is not HER tortoise anymore. Her post is not helping the situation all she is doing is ranting on and on about how mad she is. I dont give a care in the world that she wont rehome another animal again because of this. Clearly she does not have the best intentions for any other animal that needs a new home that comes in her life. All I care is that Cricket is getting the care he needs and hopefully he will make a great recovery. The same thing could happen to Katie but she probably wouldnt admit it. APBT_fanatics posted something very hard to admit for the sake of the tortoise and all I can say is she has guts.


----------



## Kristina

Okay folks, this is an extremely emotional thread, and it was very hard for APBT to come forward and share this story. Try and keep calm, and remember that personal attacks will not be tolerated. 

***mod hat off***

It takes incredible GUTS to come forward and share this type of story. Does anyone realize how difficult it is? I do. I have talked before about the predator that broke into MY pen and killed MY tortoise, even though I thought it was predator proof. How many others out there have had the same thing happen? Out of 5,000 people? A few, I would wager.

This was a terrible ACCIDENT. The true horror of it is that Cricket has to pay. APBT knows that, and there is no reason to sugar coats things. But accidents happen! If someone's child falls off a swing, and breaks their arm, does that make them a horrible parent? What if that same family has a dog that has not hurt anyone in its entire life, and suddenly bites the child? Does that mean that the child should be taken away? Would, say, the child's teacher come to the parents and say, "I have taught and nurtured this child, and now look what you have allowed to happen!"

APBT was brave enough and humble enough to come back and say, "I screwed up, BIG TIME, please learn from my mistake." All it would have taken was remaining quiet - no one would have ever known. 

The important thing is concentrating on helping APBT get Cricket well again.


----------



## terryo

Excellent post Kristina.


----------



## South FL Katie

When i rescued him i had many people offer to take him in, i actually wanted to rehome him to a vet tech but kelly insisted that she would be the best home for him, ive thanked her over and over and for prividing for him. When you leave a tortoise enclosure unsecure with dogs around then you risk their safety, to me thats not an accident, thats being careless. Not only do i feel responsible for whats happened to him by placing him in your care but then you throw it in my face that you payed for him? I didnt make any profit on him, i lost money. I wanted a safe home with proper care for him, money was never an issue. And i wont even get started on the pain med situation.


----------



## Marty333

How would a vet tech make a better home? Its an ACCIDENT. She didnt purposely do it. She secured it but there was a weak spot in the mesh is that her fault? NO!


----------



## terryo

This is such a sad situation, for both of you. I can also see your side, as I've re-homed many waters turtles. Later on I would find that after spending my own money, and time, nursing them back to health, that some people would dump them into a local pond when they no longer wanted them. I've also had some that were chewed up by their dogs and died. I don't know what to say to you to ease your pain. 
I also feel so bad for Kelly as she really didn't want this to happen and did her best to try to give that little tort a good home.
But mostly I feel bad for Cricket. He is the innocent one here, and is suffering so much pain right now. I hope that things can be resolved between the two of you, and that Cricket will still have a chance for a happy life.


----------



## Laura

Put your Big Girl Panties on and take all this personal stuff OFF the public Forum.. Please. It makes me not want to stay and read or help.. thats not what we are here for. 

I agree with Maggie also.. Betadine can be harsh.. look for the 'blue stuff' I think you might be able to find it at a feed store or farm supply.. Its reccomended over betadine these days. They spray it on newborn Umbilical cords, (Sheep goats etc) It disenfects without the burn or staining. And PM the Doc to see what he says about Metacam.. I THINK it is also in Oral type administration..


----------



## fhintz

Best wishes on a speedy recovery for little Cricket.


----------



## dmmj

Laura said:


> Put your Big Girl Panties on and take all this personal stuff OFF the public Forum.. Please. It makes me not want to stay and read or help.. thats not what we are here for.
> 
> I agree with Maggie also.. Betadine can be harsh.. look for the 'blue stuff' I think you might be able to find it at a feed store or farm supply.. Its reccomended over betadine these days. They spray it on newborn Umbilical cords, (Sheep goats etc) It disenfects without the burn or staining. And PM the Doc to see what he says about Metacam.. I THINK it is also in Oral type administration..


I don't wear panties, what do i do?


----------



## Laura

well.... you can start.. or borrow.. or.. 
oh.. i dont think this was aimed at you to begin with.. got me excited there for a second.. 
now back to the OP.....


----------



## dmmj

Look apbt could have kept quiet and said nothing, or she could post and hopefully help someone else learn, how many of us can say we have never ever had a turtle or tortoise injured through an accident, I believe this was an accident, dogs are smart and despite our best effort can get into places, here is hoping that she learns and constructs a new cage that is better built, it is sad that cricket has gone through so much in his life. Getting angry does not solve most problems and I don't think it will solve this one.


----------



## Tracy Gould

O god i do not no what to say i found this thread a few hours ago and have been reading it ever since Poor Cricket. I agree with what Terry said is hard on both of you, you both love this little guy, i can see why Katie is upset she loves him too and no one wants anyone they love too hurt, but it was a nasty accident and Kellly did not know about the weak spot in the mess if she did Cricket would not have been put in there. Bad things happen when my Daughter was a toddler i left a cup of tea on a window sill with the handle turned in and turned my back for a second then i heard the Scream and knew straight away what she had done she still managed to get the cup and pulled the hot tea on her, I cried and felt so bad i should have know and stopped it happening, but in time i realised we can not see when things will go wrong ACCIDENTS happen. 

I have a Westie as well as a Hermann's this thread as made me look at her Table and pen the pen will now be checked over before Shelby goes out and i am going to add a screen over the Table even though Bonnie is never left in the room with Shelby and her Bed is two doors away.

I have everything crossed for Cricket and I am sat here with a lump in my Throat, lets all pull together and send out positive thoughts For him and Both Kelly and Katie u both did a great thing for this little guy if u both had not been there for him he would probably not be here now he is a fighter he as proven that this story has to have a happy ending xxx


----------



## RianSeeking

Exactly. I'm spending positive thoughts to everyone involved, especially Cricket.


----------



## Kuro

aww..poor little cricket hope he heals up soon!

and katie this same thing could of happened to you...yes you originaly rescued him and are attached to him but you are in the wrong blameing and throwing harsh words at APBT. would you like to have been treated the way your treating her? she is far more brave and honorable then you


----------



## Torty Mom

Kristina, excellent message!

C'mon peeps, emotions are high and feelings are hurt, now is not the time to say things you may want to take back later. Please let's not fight or argue or say hurtful things. I know it's hard, we all have to bite our tongues sometimes, I have had to many times! If you are REALLY mad at someone send them a PM and don't hang your dirty laundry for all to see, or read! It upsets me to see how some of you are treating each other. If you don't have anything nice to say......don't say anything at all! This is the best advice ever and it's free, it works in ALMOST EVERY situation! 

Let's all help each other out with our problems, crack jokes, look at cute torties, and silly frogs.

Ok, I am off my soap box! {{{{{ big hugs to all, especially Cricket! }}}}}}}}} Torty MOM!


----------



## ChiKat

How is Cricket doing today?


----------



## LRBailey

I just read through this entire thread. I'm new here, and am awaiting the arrival of two baby redfoots. I can only imagine the heartbreak you are going through. Be strong for Cricket. I hope he gets pain meds soon and that he doesn't have to lose much of his leg. You'll both be in my thoughts.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Katie, I didn't know that being a vet tech magically makes you exempt from accidents happening to. 

Only because you brought it up (and then I will not talk about personal factors again on this thread), no it is not about money but I reimbursed you the "fee" you paid the Craigslist person and I reimbursed you for overnight shipping from FL to CA. The total was $118 (just checked old PMs). I am sure you had to pay for the gas to go pick him up and for the lettuce/food you provided him for those few weeks, and I never said you were in it for a profit, but please do not rip me apart online and then make it sound like you financially supported him so much for an extended period of time.

You have made it very clear you care about Cricket, but like I stated earlier, you have also made it very clear that all my hard for and efforts for him prior mean sh*t to you. Regardless of the fact you re-homed Cricket to me, by sending a tortoise (or any animal) via mail and not knowing the individual personally one can never garuntee what type of home they are actually sending the animal to. I am not being cocky when I say this, but I am a good home and you should be lucky you placed him in a responsible home. You don't personally know me.... Cricket could have gotten attacked and I could have very well said nothing about it and could have very well done nothing about it. I could let him sit there and slowly die with no care whatsoever, but I am NOT. I immediately took action, took him to a more than EXCELLENT vet (who other savvy/reputable members of this board use) that is over 20 miles from were I live.

You can sit on this board and say whatever you want, but none of it will matter as it is obvious I am a good home for him, I am taking care of him, and am working to get him better.

Lastly, to correct you in something that you said, I did NOT knowingly put him in an unsafe situation. Had I been aware of the small bend in the wire mesh I would have not put him in there until it was fixed. Do you honestly think I enjoy worrying about him almost every minute of the day now? Do you think I find it fun that I complusively check on him about 50 times a day? Do you think I like having to take my animals to the vet and spending money on vet bills if it can be avoided? Do you really think I wanted this to happen to him? Again... NO!

I seriously and truly hope nothing like this happens to one of your small tortoises, as then you would be put directly into my shoes and you would see how CRAPPY it feels, and I know you don't want to have to face that.... especially since you just bashed me for it, and it would then become very embarrassing for you.

In regards to everybody else, thank you very much for your responses; they are very much appreciated. I forgot to mention earlier about the Betadine, but I am mixing it with water to make it a light ice tea color, as the vet recommended. The vet was closed today, but I emailed him last night and he responded this afternoon. He said that I could purchase some Nolvasan from him, and that the Metacam could be used as a pain killer. He said I could give him the oral Metacam I have, but that there are injectables too... so we will be picking some injections up tomorrow afternoon. I do not really want to mess with his head area if I do not have to, and think the injections will be less trauma/painful for him.

This morning/early afternoon he was the same, status wise. This evening I took him out to put his cream on him. He started moving around more and was walking around. He is actually walking very nicely considering his condition, and has figured out how to get around. He definitely looked much perkier and alert. He seemed interested in the food, but did not eat when I had him out. I think that after his pain meds tomorrow, he will start eating again shortly. I took another picture I will try to post soon that showed his slight improvement. He was walking around and I was trying to get him to eat during the picture.

I also PM'd Exoticsdr yesterday and he replied today supporting the Nolvasan, the Silvadene, the antibiotic choice, the Metacam, etc.

Thank you again to those of you who not only found something nice to say, but are atleast being supportive.


----------



## Laura

the metacam can be squirted in his nose.. if it isnt too thick...
that way no injection..


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Laura said:


> the metacam can be squirted in his nose.. if it isnt too thick...
> that way no injection..



His nostrils are really tiny and the Metacam I have is not a loose liquid like water.... it would probably be too thick. (It would work if he were bigger.)


----------



## APBT_Fanatic




----------



## Paige Lewis

It is very sad what cricket has had to go through but he has been a fighter so far and that along with your love and care for him i am sure gives him a good chance of pulling through.


----------



## South FL Katie

When did I make it sound like I supported him for so long? You brought up money, not me. I just defended myself because you insinuated that I made a profit and charged you money for him.
I brought up the vet tech because Kelly knew my dilemma and how I thought he would be in better hands with this other person. She insisted that she was the better home for him and promised that he would be taken care of. I went against my gut and now he's in this situation and I feel awful about it. 
Nobody will know if their tortoise enclosure is safe unless they're checking to make sure it is. How can you say you didn't know or you didn't mean to? You should be saying, "I didn't do my job." 
And I never made it clear that your care up until now wasn't adequate so don't twist things. That's not at all what I'm saying. 
I trusted you and I feel betrayed. That tortoise has a piece of my heart...no, I'm not his owner but that doesn't mean that I shouldn't be upset that he wasn't protected the way I think he should have been. I don't think you did it on purpose but that 'stupid chihuahua' is not to blame, and in my opinion, neither is the faulty enclosure.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Katie, I am not going to go back and forth with you anymore on this thread, as this is Cricket's thread, not a thread for you to list your disappointments. My last words to you, publically, are that like I stated prior I really hope an accident like this never happens to you, as then you will be eating your own words and that will really hurt. If you really feel the need to continue this, send me a PM, but do not continue to purposely take away from Cricket's attention here.

Cricket update..... He now has some pain killers in him and his second dose of antibiotics! He will continue to get pain killers once a day, and I also bought some Nolvasan as well.


----------



## dmmj

It's hard to tell but has he lost the leg? is he in danger of losing it?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

dmmj said:


> It's hard to tell but has he lost the leg? is he in danger of losing it?



I think the "foot" will have to be amputated for sure (if it does not fall off on its own), but we are waiting to see how much of the rest of the leg was affected before anything is done. We are hoping only the "foot" will have to go, but mid-way up his leg might be the cut off point.

He can still move that leg a little when he walks, so that is good. It is not like the entire leg is dead.


----------



## Edna

Kelly I know just how you're feeling after such an aweful accident, and I think most of us here can empathize with you. You are very brave to let us know what happened with Cricket. I know I'll be double checking everything and trying to think of worst possible scenarios when I set up an outdoor enclosure for my little ones in a few months. My best to you and little Cricket!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Looking better? 

He got his pain injection then was able to roam around on the short/dead grass and hard dirt (no soft dirt due to wounds) for about 2 hours while being closely supervised. He went exploring then stopped a few times to bask in the sun, as you can see in one of the pictures.


----------



## Tracy Gould

Its nice to see him out an about and Basking Bless him xx


----------



## terryo

They get over these things way faster than we do. He's looking better already.


----------



## Robert

Wow! Looking great. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Marty333

I love the fifth picture!


----------



## Edna

Hurray for pain meds! He's in the game for the long haul, that's for sure!


----------



## Xilonen

What a special little tortie! Cricket is looking better already. I'm sorry this little guy has had such a rough life, but it's obvious that you care about him greatly. _Nobody_ is safe from accidents, but learning from mistakes is what makes us all better pet owners and people. I'm so sorry for what's happened, but you're doing right by Cricket. I've no doubt he's in good hands.


----------



## Laura

looks like he is sledding! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
he looks much better! fingers crossed!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Cricket got to go outside again today, this time for about an hour.
While he did not eat anything, I just now noticed (and this might come across as a little offensive to some people, solely due to the fact his accident caused this) that while he was NEVER able to put his mouth to the ground before, now he can do so, due to the fact that part of his shell is missing. Meaning, he can now eat better on his own and he can eat more easily without as much struggle to get the pieces of food to his mouth. I am a little excited for him because of this, as it was always so sad to see/know how difficult eating on his own was (if you followed this entire thread, you would see how he had to be hand-fed for a long time, then I was able to get him to eat on his own--- a large pile of small pieces of food). He use to manage eating his whole pile of food, but it took him a long time to do so, and now I am hoping he can eat more and maybe his growth will be just a little faster.

If you go to the first post I posted with pictures of his wounds (page 13) you can see the before and after pictures... showing how his shell was right up under his chin and not allowing him to reach all the way down.


----------



## Kuro

glad Cricket is doing well


----------



## RV's mom

I'm glad Cricket is doing better. love the last pic of him sunning/stretching. A 'good feeling' shot.

good thoughts continue to flow your way

teri


----------



## Jessicap

He is one tough cookie - or should I say "cricket". He is looking so much better already.


----------



## terryo

I'm so glad he's eating better. This may sound terrible, but I'm saying it anyway.....sometimes, even if it's only one thing, something good can come out of something bad.


----------



## Tracy Gould

I do not find that offensive Kelly, I thought the same thing if anything good comes out of something so horrible for poor Cricket is it will not be as hard for him to reach food. So I have my fingers cross still for him and pray he makes a full recovery and is ok when they take the foot xx


----------



## Xilonen

There's no harm in finding the silver linings!


----------



## Wezzer

I have just sat and read the whole thread on this little tort. I found it such an emotional story and am glad that he is doing well. As for the accident, they happen to everyone and it is not anyones fault. I am glad that he is recovering and able to move around a little bit


----------



## LRBailey

Amazing how well he looks! Even the foot doesn't look nearly as bad. Is it possible the foot is not dead and will just be deformed but usable in the future? I am happy your vet gave this time before doing an amputation of the leg.


----------



## Livingstone

Wow, just wow.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

No, I think the foot is dead unfortunately.

On the bright side, guess who's eating???? 
He seemed interested in food prior, but would not eat. I decided to put him back in his outdoor enclosure and put food on his eating tile to see if that works... and he ate! I have pictures that I will post later.

No, unfortunately I think the foot is dead.

On the bright side, guess who's eating!?!? 
He was not eating prior, so I decided to put him in his outdoor enclosure (has not been there since the day he was injured) and put food on his eating tile to see if that would work... and it did! I have pictures I will post later.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

No, unfortunately I think the foot is dead.

On the bright side, guess who's eating!?!? 
He was not eating prior, so I decided to put him in his outdoor enclosure (has not been there since the day he was injured) and put food on his eating tile to see if that would work... and it did! I have pictures I will post later.


Sorry for posting that 3 times. The fourm was messing up and would not let my posts go through. A mod can fix that if they would like!


----------



## Tracy Gould

That great news. that is one strong Tortoise xx


----------



## APBT_Fanatic




----------



## DeanS

Is he still on meds? Please let us know when the dosages stop!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

DeanS said:


> Is he still on meds? Please let us know when the dosages stop!



Yes, he is still on his pain meds and his antibiotics.
He gets the pain meds daily and has 4 more doses.
He gets his antibiotics every 72 hours and has 5 more doses.


----------



## DeanS

Thanks...I really anticipate the updates after he's off the meds. But he sure is hanging on!


----------



## Wezzer

I am so happy to hear that Cricket is getting better. He is one strong little tort.


----------



## dmmj

Ok I have to ask, and I am not trying to be mean just curious, how do you know the pain meds are working? is he acting differently with them, is he favoring his injured leg? thanks.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

dmmj said:


> Ok I have to ask, and I am not trying to be mean just curious, how do you know the pain meds are working? is he acting differently with them, is he favoring his injured leg? thanks.



I can not be 100% sure it is the pain meds working, and not him just feeling better on his own (because I am not in his little tortoise body  ), but when put on the pain meds, he has seemed to be doing better. Once he is off his pain meds, it will be interesting to see how he does.

No, he is not favoring his injured leg. While the bottom part of that leg is already "dead", he still uses that leg to walk like normal, but he just does not have control over the dead part, obviously.

When he is in his indoor enclosure, he is not very active, but moves around from place to place; although, he mostly sleeps (at least when I check on him). When he is outside, he is active, moving around, sun basking, sitting in the shade for quick naps, etc. Two days of the week I can't get him outdoors during the hours it is still warm/sunny (today being one of them), but he will go back out tomorrow for 1-2 hours while supervised.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Quick update on Cricket....

He has been doing extremely well the past few days. He has drank a lot and has been eating. He looks so much more alert now and his eyes are wide open (no more partial-painful-looking eyes). He actually startled me the other day... I went to take him out of his indoor enclosure to give him his shot and put him outside, but was expecting him to be sleeping/eyes closed. Instead his eyes were WIDE open and he was giving me that natural "angry Cricket" glare. 

He is definately 95% back to his normal self.... his personality is back.... the way his cocks his head up at me when I am looking down into his enclosure, etc.

For some reason, he has become more friendly to me as well. He does not try to run away, suck himself back up into his shell, etc., like he use to do when I pick him up. He seems more curious and calm (which is odd, considering what he just went through).

When eating, he still struggles (like he always had), in regards to thinking he can just open his mouth and the food will fall in, instead of him needing to move towards to food and aim his mouth! In terms of his new found flexibility to move his head around when eating, it is amazing to watch him and see how far he can get his head down now! He can press his nose all the way to the ground if he wants, which definately helps in regards to his food eating range.


----------



## RV's mom

better and better. thanks for the updates.

teri


----------



## Torty Mom

Glad to hear the good news! Yay for Cricket!!!


----------



## Wezzer

Glad Cricket is feeling better, that is great news


----------



## Tracy Gould

Glad to hear he is doing better. Do u know when hey are going to take the foot, if it dead u would think they would have do it by now I know with Humans they would to stop the risk of Gagarin.


----------



## kimby37

This thread was happy then sad and stressful then happy again. So glad there was a happy ending. Having 3 kids I can see both side of this, but accidents do happen that is why they are called ACCIDENTS. NO one plans for an accident or wants one to happen. I love all the pictures of Cricket he is too cute. Keeps posting on his well being as you have been Thank you.


----------



## TortieGal

Just read what happened to Cricket and it broke my heart. I feel so bad for Cricket and you. It is good to hear he is doing better, If he looses more then the foot will he be able to walk?


----------



## TortieGal

Just wondering how Cricket is doing?


----------



## TortesRme

I would take him home...name him Quazi Moto and love him for ever!!! Poor little guy!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Sorry for the lack of updates!

Cricket has been doing EXTREMELY well! He has been eating more than he used to be able to, drinking, pooping/peeing, etc. He is back to his normal grumpy/fiesty self, but with a more friendly side to his personality as well! He is done with his injections and is walking/"running" very well.

I just emailed his vet to see when he wants to see him back for his amputation.


----------



## RV's mom

thanks for the update: there is a silver lining to the cloud ~ he can eat better with less shell... I'm hoping for the best outcome and will keep sending positive vibes and meditations your way.


peace........

teri


----------



## Torty Mom

Thanks for the update! Glad Cricket is eating and doing well!!


----------



## Kuro

aww thats great Cricket is doing so well! keep on trucking little one!!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Cricket went back to the vet today for the re-check on his leg. Thankfully, the lower half of his leg died and the live part of his leg had already started to scar over. Therefore, the vet was able to just peel off the dead portion, and he did not need surgery! He is already walking extremely well and is set to go!


----------



## Scooter

His leg looks great, so glad to hear he is recovering so well!


----------



## Yvonne G

Poor little baby. What a sweet face. They really are so resilient. I'm hoping you are able to keep this little guy for the rest of his long, long life, and are able to give us updated pictures throughout the whole growing process. He's one I look forward to knowing and seeing as he gets bigger.


----------



## Robert

Wow! Great pics. Thanks for the update!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

emysemys said:


> Poor little baby. What a sweet face. They really are so resilient. I'm hoping you are able to keep this little guy for the rest of his long, long life, and are able to give us updated pictures throughout the whole growing process. He's one I look forward to knowing and seeing as he gets bigger.



Yes, he definately has a home for life!

Also, I forgot to mention that he has gained weight, and he has outgrown his pink igloo (humid hide)! He needs to upgrade to a larger one, or I need to figure out how to make the entrance wider. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## pdrobber

what a trooper. glad to see him looking better!


----------



## ChiKat

I wonder how his leg will develop as he grows.
I see a lot of new growth on him! They grow so quickly.


----------



## Yvonne G

All of this trauma in his young life MIGHT cause him to grow sort of deformed and maybe pyramided. So don't be surprised if after all your good humidity stuff he looks a little funny as he gets bigger. I didn't say for sure, just maybe.


----------



## TortBrain

Dear APBT, you've touch my heart deeply with such great efford you've put into Cricket!
Honestly from an Asian point of view, you've earn my full respect!
Cheers & keep up the good work.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

emysemys said:


> All of this trauma in his young life MIGHT cause him to grow sort of deformed and maybe pyramided. So don't be surprised if after all your good humidity stuff he looks a little funny as he gets bigger. I didn't say for sure, just maybe.



He was deformed/pyramided from the beginning, but yes I was trying to keep him humid for smooth shell growth. He has been off the Eco-Earth and on paper towels (to keep the wounds dry) for about a month now, and will need to continue to be kept dry until his leg is healed a little more, just in case. I want to try to figure out how to keep his enclosure humid, without needing to use substrate to do so.

Also, thank you TortBrain!


----------



## Yvonne G

You could just make a humid hide.

I was at the dollar store a couple days ago and bought a little plastic basket like what they serve hamburgers and fries in at the Dairy Queen. I cut out a door in one end of it and I filled it with sphagnum moss, leaving a little bit of room at the top, then I took some fishing line and went back and forth from one side to the other from front to back and the line holds the moss into the basket. Then when you turn it over, the little tortoise can squeeze into the "cave" without the moss falling out all over the place. Every day you can just spritz the basket with water and get the moss wet again.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

emysemys said:


> You could just make a humid hide.
> 
> I was at the dollar store a couple days ago and bought a little plastic basket like what they serve hamburgers and fries in at the Dairy Queen. I cut out a door in one end of it and I filled it with sphagnum moss, leaving a little bit of room at the top, then I took some fishing line and went back and forth from one side to the other from front to back and the line holds the moss into the basket. Then when you turn it over, the little tortoise can squeeze into the "cave" without the moss falling out all over the place. Every day you can just spritz the basket with water and get the moss wet again.



That is a good idea! His igloo was his humid hide, but it only worked when he had his Eco-Earth.

Thanks!


----------



## Jessicap

He has such a cute face! I am so glad to hear he is doing well.


----------



## african cake queen

South FL Katie said:


> He came from a kid on craigslist who didn't even know what type of tortoise he was. He was feeding him iceberg lettuce and meal worms and was keeping him in a small plastic container not even 12" long. His shell is oddly shaped and deformed and he can't go in it all the way but he seems ok other than that. We have no other information about where he came from or how old he is or anything. We'll be rehoming him once he's eating well and back on track to a healthy life! Let me know if you have any advice or tips please.



good luck, hes gona need alot of love & care.


----------



## ChiKat

emysemys said:


> You could just make a humid hide.
> 
> I was at the dollar store a couple days ago and bought a little plastic basket like what they serve hamburgers and fries in at the Dairy Queen. I cut out a door in one end of it and I filled it with sphagnum moss, leaving a little bit of room at the top, then I took some fishing line and went back and forth from one side to the other from front to back and the line holds the moss into the basket. Then when you turn it over, the little tortoise can squeeze into the "cave" without the moss falling out all over the place. Every day you can just spritz the basket with water and get the moss wet again.



Yvonne!!! Genius! You should really make a thread about this so more people are aware of your creative idea!


----------



## DeanS

If you're after a more 'sterile' hide...you could just take a tupperware, cut out the hole and line the bottom with moistened paper towels.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thanks for the idea, Dean!

I have put him back on his Eco-Earth, and so far so good!
He is doing very well!

I will try to get pictures tomorrow.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

I was not able to get any pictures of Cricket while he was outside today, but took some while he was soaking, etc. He was so cute in his outside enclosure today! He was hiding within the grass blades. 
I wish I could have gotten a picture, but had I taken the top of the enclosure off to do so, he would have gotten scared and moved.

Anyways, here are some pictures! He enjoyed sitting in his bowl and really likes it when I gently pour warm water on his head... he sticks his head all the way out and has that cute little expression on his face.


----------



## Edna

I'[ve looked at this thread before and have followed Cricket's misadventures, hoping for a good outcome for him. Just now looking at his pics I realized that I wasn't seeing a normal number of scutes, so I took a closer look. He has 8 normal scutes on his front-top-sides, and then 5 little chip-scutes at the back of his shell? Poor little guy, he's been in a battle for life from the beginning, hasn't he?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Edna said:


> I'[ve looked at this thread before and have followed Cricket's misadventures, hoping for a good outcome for him. Just now looking at his pics I realized that I wasn't seeing a normal number of scutes, so I took a closer look. He has 8 normal scutes on his front-top-sides, and then 5 little chip-scutes at the back of his shell? Poor little guy, he's been in a battle for life from the beginning, hasn't he?



That is a part of his deformity from birth. The back-end of his shell also slopes down a little, as you might be able to see in some pictures.


----------



## Torty Mom

He is looking good, the cutest face ever. His little foot has healed up and looks great. Does he walk kinda normal on it?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Torty Mom said:


> He is looking good, the cutest face ever. His little foot has healed up and looks great. Does he walk kinda normal on it?



Yes, he walks pretty well/easily on it. I think he has really gotten a hang of it.


----------



## Torty Mom

Yay, glad to hear it! He really does look great! Keep up the good work you are doing a great job!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

He is simply the cutest baby ever! Thanks for the update and you give him a kiss from his Auntie Maggie. Remember if you ever need a different home for him he has one with me...


----------



## ChiKat

Glad he is doing well!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thanks everybody, and thanks Maggie! He's here to stay though!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

APBT_Fanatic said:


> Thanks everybody, and thanks Maggie! He's here to stay though!



I know he is...but I keep trying to talk you out of him as he is just the cutest ever!!! And he would totally fit in here with the rest of my animals who are missing parts...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

maggie3fan said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody, and thanks Maggie! He's here to stay though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know he is...but I keep trying to talk you out of him as he is just the cutest ever!!! And he would totally fit in here with the rest of my animals who are missing parts...
Click to expand...



Nice try, but no! Haha!
He, along with my CDT Mojave, are the 2 most friendly/outgoing torts I have. I took some more pics of Cricket today when he was in his outdoor enclosure, and I will upload them right now...


----------



## Laura

he lost a lot more foot since I saw his last pics.. but he looks great!!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Katie rescued Cricket from the CL person in May of last year. At the time, Cricket was approx. 2 months old..... which means, his 1st birthday is sometime soon!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

He's backing away from the camera...Bob poses for it. Maybe Cricket will learn to pose too. His leg looks good but I worry about him walking on it, it hurts me to see it. How does he get around? Does he act like it hurts or does he have trouble climbing on anything? He is just so darned cute...I wonder what the difference is? He's just a Sulcata yearling, there's lots of them around, but his face is different and he glares at the camera...He just too cute I guess...


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

maggie3fan said:


> He's backing away from the camera...Bob poses for it. Maybe Cricket will learn to pose too. His leg looks good but I worry about him walking on it, it hurts me to see it. How does he get around? Does he act like it hurts or does he have trouble climbing on anything? He is just so darned cute...I wonder what the difference is? He's just a Sulcata yearling, there's lots of them around, but his face is different and he glares at the camera...He just too cute I guess...



Cricket sometimes poses for his pictures! 

No, he does not seem to have any problems getting around, nor does it seem to hurt him or cause discomfort. He navigates himself very well and has adjusted nicely.

His shell, overall, is doing very well. He is alert, eating (LOVES his Mazuri), and is so cute wandering through the grass. I need to cut back some of the actual grass back, but I am very surprised at all the other types of weeds that have popped up!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

I bet.... your torts would be JEALOUS to see all the different yummy weeds Cricket has in his outdoor enclosure.

The best part? I didn't even need to plant any of them!
The only thing I planted was his ice plants. He had a good time eating his lunch this afternoon, then wandering around, sun basking, and eating some dandelion leaves, etc.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

I am so glad he is doing so good, outstanding job.


----------



## Napalmseth

I just joined this forum a few days ago. This is a GREAT community! This story is amazing!!! A dog is a dog!! If they want it, they will find a way to get it. You are doing a phenomenal job with Cricket. Keep up the good work! He's an inspiration.


----------



## herpgirl24

Just read this thread for the first time. Amazing! Cricket is such a little fighter! I once rescued a Blandings turtle from a guy that thought he was a box turtle. Long story short my dog got ahold of him. It was terrible. Still to this day I have no idea how the dog got in or the turtle got out. But he ended up healing nicely and the vet at my local shelter adopted him to live in his backyard pond.

Cricket is lucky to have someone who cares for him! Cant wait to see how he progresses! Go Cricket!


----------



## terryo

I love seeing pictures of Cricket and getting up-dates. What an inspiration you and Cricket are.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thank you everybody!
Here are some pictures of his jungle of weeds. I need to cut the grass back a little so there is more of a dirt area (the grass grows like crazy in there!), but as you can see, he likes his grass!


----------



## teq1

I just read this entire thread for the first time......wow!


I am sooo glad he was rescued and that despite everything, Cricket is doing very very well. Go Cricket!!


----------



## Jacob

Goodjob on tge rescue!
His eyes and nostrils look good!
His shell looks very deformed tho, he has a chance of a better life now,


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

I vote Cricket as the cutest sleeping tortoise! 
He is soo adorable when he sleeps all sprawled out at night!

I have tried to take pictures of it, but he always wakes up and then glares at me. I did have a poor quality one on my phone. I will see if it is worthy of posting.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

It is a bad picture from my phone, but look how cute he is sleeping!


----------



## Alexdeskjet

APBT_Fanatic said:


> It is a bad picture from my phone, but look how cute he is sleeping!




APBT_Fanatic i need to telll u tortoise sulcata CRICKET IS A BIG FIGTHER I PROUD OF U AND CRICKET


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Alexdeskjet said:


> APBT_Fanatic said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a bad picture from my phone, but look how cute he is sleeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> APBT_Fanatic i need to telll u tortoise sulcata CRICKET IS A BIG FIGTHER I PROUD OF U AND CRICKET
Click to expand...


Sorry for the late response, but thank you Alexdeskjet!

Short update on little Cricket (sorry no pictures yet). 
Cricket is now back on track with his shell growth and is growng smoothly again. He has a new humid hide (along with his old one), that he seems to enjoy using.

All around, he is doing very well and is continuing to grow slowly!


----------



## mrfun39

Hello APBT

I just read this entire post and was so happy at first that you found a home for him that someone would take care of him for the rest of his life.....................Then the accident happen and I was speechless and literally started to cry a little. All my torts are rescues and my heart goes out to all displaced torts. I would love to rescue them all but right now I have limited space and have been just trying to stick with smaller tort species or hatchings till I have the space for larger torts (which will be within the next year).

I am just so happy that Cricket has such a drive for life and wants to live. It makes my day a little brighter to know that hes still going.

Please keep on going with this thread it really is a joy to know that hes going and your keeping him going. I love the pictures please keep them coming.

Thanks again for being there for him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thank you Mrfun39!

Update on Cricket:

Cricket was approx. 2 months old when I got him, which means he just recently had his 1st brithday! 

Here are some pictures of him from today. He looks a little more pyramided, due to his lack of humidity during his recovery, but he is now back to smooth growth! His new humid hides are helping out a lot.


----------



## DeanS

Look at that attitude! He seems to have survived his ordeal just fine! The amputated area looks like it healed without any difficulties!?!


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Yup! His leg is doing perfectly fine!


----------



## Paige Lewis

It is so great to see how well he is doing, what a little trooper!


----------



## l0velesly

He seems to be doing great now! Such a cute face and round shell!


----------



## October

My brother once had a tortoise that came to him missing that same foot. We don't know how it happened or the treatment or if it happened in the wild, but she was able to get along just fine and it didn't slow her down one bit. She too had quite the personality! 

Cricket is such an adorable little guy and I'm glad I stumbled on his long and successful story. He seems to "fit" in his shell so much better in the recent pictures too. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cute face and cutest ever butt!!! Happy birthday Cricket!!!


----------



## Tonka's Dad

As a new sulcata owner I found this thred/story really interesting and informative. I'm glad you have had the guts to post the good, bad and ugly so that others could learn from your triumphs and missteps. Me and Tonka, my hatchling have a better chance at success thanks to stories like these. Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## TheNorwegian

I was just going to bed in a few minutes.. but then i found this thread...
You, and little Cricket are heroes, and fighters! 

How is he now, Is he doing alright?


----------



## DesertGrandma

I also just ran across this thread for the first time. I am hoping that the person who asked permission to write a childrens book will keep up with this post and also include the portion about the accident. What an inspiration it would be for children with disabilities.


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Thanks for bumping up his thread! Cricket continues to do really well!

He still has that cute little face, but is starting to grow up! He is still on the smaller side (although his humidity is helping his growth), but I will have to get some new pictures of him.


----------



## DeanS

Kelly...I think we're in need of a Cricket update! Aladar wants to see pix too!


----------



## Amanda1

I found this thread today and just couldn't stop reading...what an amazing story. I'm glad Cricket has recovered so well. I'd love to hear an update too. Hopefully the rest of his life is much more uneventful.


----------



## l0velesly

I'm curious to see more updates of him! I hope he's doing GREAT.


----------



## Turtle Guru

I glad you got it. I'm not being mean but if you can't take care of a turtle or have no clue then don't get one until you get some knowledge. Sorry that makes me mad people do that to tortoises and turtles. Thank the LORD for Everything in Life


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

Yes! Cricket is doing very well! He's enjoying living outside while it is still warm. I want to re-arrange his enclosure, perhaps re-build it all together. The weeds in his enclosure are driving me crazy, as they grow so quickly and he is still small, so he either lives in a jungle or I rip them off often.

I haven't been on here much lately, and have been super busy with no time to do anything enjoyable, but will hopefully be able to get new pics of him for everybody soon! I know Dean has been dying for new pics. Haha!


----------



## LaTortue

He's beautiful! Glad you saved him!! 2nd chance!


----------



## Utah Lynn

What Warriors you two are, ABPT_fanatic and Cricket.


----------



## yagyujubei

Sure like to see some update pics.


----------



## DeanS

yagyujubei said:


> Sure like to see some update pics.



Hear hear!


----------



## wellington

I just found this thread and read it all. What a great story. Has all the makings of a great book. Does anyone know if ? Forgot her name has written it yet? I hope we get a update soon and pictures, please. Maybe you could mark your calendar to give us updates every so many months. I would love this little guys story to 
continue for the rest of his or your life. Or at least until fully grown.


----------



## bubbles01

Yep, second that. I remember reading all about Cricket the first time. Would love to know how he is getting on x


----------



## ShadowRancher

Wow just found this for the first time! Go Cricket!! So glad he's had people from this forum in his corner, way to go ABPT!


----------



## Kvoigt

holy cow ... i just read all 24 pages of this lil guys life.. what a trooper glad hes doing well!! great job!! i would LOVE to see some up to date pics of this lil guy! please lol


----------



## Talka

Wow! Updates please! I just found this thread and I am AMAZED by it. You could make a movie out of it! So much drama, so much strife, so much HARDCORE TORTOISE SURVIVAL!

I... I might have cried a little ; ;


----------



## TheNorwegian

Update please? How are you and Cricket?


----------



## APBT_Fanatic

I am sad to say that by comparing these new pictures of Cricket to the last batch I posted here, he has lost his "baby face"!

I did not realize how long it has been since the last update on him. All is going well! Still working on the same things with him.... getting him to grow and grow smoothly! He's proving that as a challenge for me. Recently, he has been enjoying the yummy weeds in his outdoor enclosure, as well as being able to soak up the sun (thank you weird CA "winter" weather!). His beak is a little overgrown, but I am trying to get him to continue eating on the tile again. He still LOVES his Mazuri too!

About a month ago he had a bout of bugger nose, but I immediately started him up on his nose drops again and all is well. He had been kept warm, so I was surprised when I noticed it.

I need to clear the weeds out of his outdoor enclosure again, but plan to do some re-arranging and remodeling to all the enclosures soon anyways.












Either showing off his little stub, waving.... or hiding his face from the camera (I think the latter).


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1

What a bright eyed little trooper!!!


----------



## Pokeymeg

He looks so much better!! And he's getting big


----------



## terryo

So happy to see an update on this little guy. He's growing and looks good.


----------



## Yvonne G

How very interesting the new shell growth is. Notice the double layer of coastal edges right above his head. There's the original, chewed edge and under that a brand new edge. He has a pretty grumpy-looking face, but he really looks great. Thank you so much for showing us an update. I've been wondering about him.


----------



## ada caro

Im glad he is in your hands.


----------



## Kerryann

I am glad you bumped this thread today when I was home because I would have been worthless if I was at work reading it. I have to say that I am so amazed and impressed by APBT. You and your little cricket are such fighters. I cried my eyes out. 
I know how it is to feel responsible for an accident with your animal baby. Last year I threw a ball for my lab and she over ran the throw, tried to turn and jump and had a spinal embolism when she landed ackward. I still have nightmares about her going down on the lawn screaming like a human and dragging herself towards me on her two front legs. She got immediate care by an emergency neurologist and now after physical therapy just has a little limp. I call it her swagger. She used to run up to 20 miles with me to prepare for marathons but now can only run about a mile and then has to walk a half mile so she doesn't get worn out and trip herself. I beat myself up so badly for throwing that ball. I threw it in an area that was on a hill and should have known she could jump and come down funny. I know in my heart I didn't intend to hurt her, but its that guilt that stabs you. Very few can understand that feeling, but don't beat yourself up. Accidents happen and you are working so hard to make it better.
Your cricket is such a cutie. He is such a fighter. APBT, you are a fighter too. You never gave up on that little guy and helped him succeed. In the wild, he wouldn't have survived, so you are a miracle for him.


----------



## Jacob

what a trooper, gotten bigger and looks a lot better


----------



## bubbles01

Thanks for the update! I remember reading this ages ago and it took my breath away. He is looking great, well done x x x x x


----------



## Weda737

Kerryann said:


> I am glad you bumped this thread today when I was home because I would have been worthless if I was at work reading it. I have to say that I am so amazed and impressed by APBT. You and your little cricket are such fighters. I cried my eyes out.
> I know how it is to feel responsible for an accident with your animal baby. Last year I threw a ball for my lab and she over ran the throw, tried to turn and jump and had a spinal embolism when she landed ackward. I still have nightmares about her going down on the lawn screaming like a human and dragging herself towards me on her two front legs. She got immediate care by an emergency neurologist and now after physical therapy just has a little limp. I call it her swagger. She used to run up to 20 miles with me to prepare for marathons but now can only run about a mile and then has to walk a half mile so she doesn't get worn out and trip herself. I beat myself up so badly for throwing that ball. I threw it in an area that was on a hill and should have known she could jump and come down funny. I know in my heart I didn't intend to hurt her, but its that guilt that stabs you. Very few can understand that feeling, but don't beat yourself up. Accidents happen and you are working so hard to make it better.
> Your cricket is such a cutie. He is such a fighter. APBT, you are a fighter too. You never gave up on that little guy and helped him succeed. In the wild, he wouldn't have survived, so you are a miracle for him.


That happened to my dog too... she has a wobbly leg now but she's okay. She tried to chase a deer and bam, flipped over screaming. It was my fault. I told her she could because it was across a long flat yard, I knew she wouldn't go far and the deer was far away at the edge of the woods, I thought she'd enjoy just a moment of being a dog but that happened. My fault. Turns out, she had arthritis in her spine for a long time, and she was only 7 at the time. Sorry to go OT, that just struck home with me.


----------



## DanaLachney

Wow what a story! How is he doing?


----------



## l0velesly

Great update! I'm glad to hear that Cricket's doing good! He still looks cute!


----------



## Zamric

WOW! That little guy has had one hellofva life so far! Lets hope it calms down a little! What a trooper!


----------



## foxboysracing

Kelli~ I stumbled across this last night right before bed. I stayed up until I had the head nod thing going. I woke up this morning and finished Cricket's story. Cricket looks very good. He seems to be such a fighter, and has so much personality. You are doing a great job! Keep up the great work.
I have a boxie get out of their outdoor pen before, and I searched and searched. I know I felt the same way you did...  It was horrible! Coulda, woulda, shoulda, mighta, etc... I think the biggest thing for others to learn from this is to be super careful, because things happen, but also to know that these things happen to good owners, bad owners, and in the wild. no one is exempt. They may think they are perfect in all that they do, but no one is. It would be wonderful if accidents never happened. People wouldn't die on our roads, or in planes, earthquakes, etc. 
My only comment about all the earlier hostility and hurt feelings is that....some people are just meaner than others...or say what they want to say with disregard for what others will feel... that being said..... 
someone can say the same thing in several different ways and it can be taken several different ways: it can be said constructively, it can hurt, or it can be ignored. If you approach someone with helpful info in a friendly "let me help way" they will usually absorb it. If you are very stern and tell them that everything they do is wrong, they will cry and be very hurt, and you may or may not be listened to and if you throw out insults and slander then they will be upset, hurt, and think you are a jerk and will lose all respect for you.It is all in how you say it.
I would love it if people would write what they want to say, and then read it aloud before you push send. Maybe even let it sit until the next day... 

I enjoy this forum and have read some VERY valuable information, but the pissy people need to only be allowed fingerless gloves until they chill out... haha  haha


----------



## brnforce

Bump! How is Cricket?


----------

